# High Profile US Skiers Including Lindsay Vonn Pulling Out of Team Event



## WhatInThe (Feb 22, 2018)

Several high profile US skiers pulling out of a team/mixed gender event in it's inaugural year. They say they want to focus on the World Cup tour which starts a week after the Olympics end.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/winter-olympics-2018-vonn-joins-110510010.html

They can't get psyched once every four years  to push their bodies a little further? So much for Olympian efforts.


----------

